# Solved: Can a Tablet be used for all-purpose computing like burning cds, printing etc



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I am thinking of buying an android tablet. 
I have heard that a tablet is not a replacement for a computer.

My Questions are--
1. Is it possible to upgrade most hardware components like graphics card etc, and not just storage? 
2. If I wanted to run a particular unique software designed for windows, are there any emulators or software to run them on android?
3. What is the extent of the library of softwares? I heard that you cannot fully replace a PC. 
4. Is it possible to use the tablet for all-purpose computing, like printing to any printer, burning to any burner, connecting to dial-up or broadband cable, using Microsoft Office, Connecting Speakers etc?


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

Answers:

1. No
2. No
3. Google Play store and maybe Amazon App Store
4. No


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you want a computer capable tablet don't get an Android; get one that runs Windows. I have an Acer Iconia Tab W500 with Windows 7. With the ports it includes and the keyboard dock I can use it as a tablet (touch screen only), as a netbook, or even as a desktop by connecting large monitor, full keyboard, mouse.

The new hybrid tablets with Windows 8 just starting to come out now should be even better.


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> If you want a computer capable tablet don't get an Android; get one that runs Windows. I have an Acer Iconia Tab W500 with Windows 7. With the ports it includes and the keyboard dock I can use it as a tablet (touch screen only), as a netbook, or even as a desktop by connecting large monitor, full keyboard, mouse.
> 
> The new hybrid tablets with Windows 8 just starting to come out now should be even better.


Ok.

What if I wanted to print, scan or burn something. Any software out there that could do it? 
And Android's less expensive so I am saying, does Android support any method for printing, scanning or burning? And are there any virtualization or any other system for playing Windows apps on Android?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since an Android tablet is incapable of running Windows type programs I think that virtualization is out of the question. At least in theory there could be simulation or emulation, but those techniques, while highly useful, are very slow.

Doing simple web searches on the info given by AtlasG I found Android Apps on Google Play and Amazon App Store for Android.


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Since an Android tablet is incapable of running Windows type programs I think that virtualization is out of the question. At least in theory there could be simulation or emulation, but those techniques, while highly useful, are very slow.
> 
> Doing simple web searches on the info given by AtlasG I found Android Apps on Google Play and Amazon App Store for Android.


I checked google Play and Amazon. They seemed to have a few apps for printing. Though there was only a very few for virtualisation, and I couldnt find any software for connecting and writing DVDs.

Do u know of any app for burning? I guess they should have this feature.

And btw, can u delete Android and install a Windows 8 over it like a PC?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Do u know of any app for burning? I guess they should have this feature.


No tablets include an optical drive, so my first question would be if any Android tablets include a USB port (or some other way to connect an external optical drive)?



> And btw, can u delete Android and install a Windows 8 over it like a PC?


No. A slightly more interesting question is whether you can run Windows RT on anything other than the units that come with it pre-installed. The answer includes "only illegally" and "with much difficulty and work" and may not even be possible.

Have you read and understood AtlasG's post # 2? Only quibble about those answers that I can think of is that some (e.g., Kindle Fire) or most or all tablets include a speaker jack.


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

And Android tablet isn't going to replace a computer. It sounds like you're asking the same questions over and over and expecting different answers. I've never heard of anyone connecting an optical burner to an Android tablet. Printing depends on the app you're using to view whatever you want to print. Not all support printing. A tablet isn't like a computer in that you can "format" it and install whatever you want. It's much different than that. Based on what you've asked, I think you'd be very disappointed with any tablet computer. Even Windows 8 RT has limitations. 

You should buy a decent laptop instead.


----------

